# Platypus Lo Stretch



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

After using mainly platypus platinum and occasionally super 100 for many years on a whim I purchased two spools of Platypus lo stretch one at 30lb and one at 12lb (6 & 15kg) I am wondering if anyone has experience with this line particularly knot strength and of course how it fishes, they market it as mono that fishes like braid, I still have line on my reels at the moment but no doubt after I go out fishing the shallow reefs next week that will change. I am really interested in the different feel especially as platinum is known for its elastic qualities.
The cheap storm line I have been using this time (an attempt to reduce costs) although ok (relatively small diameter but not very abrasion resistant ) has a memory like an elephant so I wont be using it again in the higher breaking strain lines, it just isnt as supple as platinum.
Thanks.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

Interesting points... I've used pretest for the bulk of my fishing, and go towards the platinum range on occasions.

I'm now faced with the dilemma of switching to braid for my SP fishing. I've trialled one reel with braid, and I just hate the way it sits on my reel (I know I'm picky). My other issue is that my favourite knots are less adept with braid than with mono... so in the short term I think I will stick with mono.

The Platypus Lo Stretch sounds like a good alternative for me.


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

I've got some, and love it! Will be replacing some other mono with it. Definately a happy medium between braid/mono. And coming from Platypus, it's always going to be good line.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

been using it for years...great stuff


----------



## Jeffo (Sep 10, 2006)

I recently got a spool for my Shimano 20/40 overhead.

Use it mainly for trolling & have had no problems with knot strength to date with livies being towed around & salmon taking the baits.

I am thinking of trying on the eggbeaters for flicking SP's as I not convinced of braid advantages offshore.

Cheers

Jeffo


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

its not bad at all i think you will be happy with it
jeffo hows the reel . 
milan


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Having fished with the new line I am pretty happy with it, the bites feel stronger the line has more memory than platinum and also doesnt seem to cast quite as well but overall the feel is nice, so I will now try and find some 6lb lo stretch and try that on my sp set up as I think that will be the ideal application.


----------

